# Netflix Removes Sony Movies from Watch Instantly



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"On the Netflix blog Friday morning, VP of Content Acquisition Pauline Fischer reported that Sony Pictures content was taken off the service due to a â€œtemporary contract issueâ€ between Sony and premium cable channel Starz."

Story Here


----------

